# Are Breakthrough filters available in the UK ?



## bitm2007 (Jun 28, 2016)

After reading the 10 filter reviews in the link below, I am interested in purchasing the "Breakthrough Photography X4 10-Stop ND Filter". Does anybody stock Breakthrough in the UK, or do I need to purchase from the US ?

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/10-Stop-Neutral-Density-Filter.aspx


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 28, 2016)

I wonder why you didn't got to their HP and ask them directly.

If you did so (live chat is really nice there), you would have been told that they sell only direct out of the US. 
Everything was well with my order. And I can highly recommend the filters for their mechanical built. 
As I do not have several NDs in parallel I cannot offer any tests and comparisons of them. 
But when Brian is right - as I suppose - they are really good.


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 28, 2016)

> If you did so (live chat is really nice there), you would have been told that they sell only direct out of the US.
> Everything was well with my order. And I can highly recommend the filters for their mechanical built.
> As I do not have several NDs in parallel I cannot offer any tests and comparisons of them.
> But when Brian is right - as I suppose - they are really good.



Thanks

Did you pay any additional duties and tax, on top of the price Breakthrough quoted ($179 plus $12.93 shipping for 77mm version) ? . B & H charge an additional $85.01 (VAT: $41.17 Duties: $12.83 Disbursement: $11.00 Security & Handling: $5.01 Carrier Surcharge: $15.00)


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 29, 2016)

bitm2007 said:


> > If you did so (live chat is really nice there), you would have been told that they sell only direct out of the US.
> > Everything was well with my order. And I can highly recommend the filters for their mechanical built.
> > As I do not have several NDs in parallel I cannot offer any tests and comparisons of them.
> > But when Brian is right - as I suppose - they are really good.
> ...


See my personal message to you.


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks Maximilian, you've been a big help.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 29, 2016)

bitm2007 said:


> Thanks Maximilian, you've been a big help.


You're welcome


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Jul 9, 2016)

bitm2007 said:


> After reading the 10 filter reviews in the link below, I am interested in purchasing the "Breakthrough Photography X4 10-Stop ND Filter". Does anybody stock Breakthrough in the UK, or do I need to purchase from the US ?
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/10-Stop-Neutral-Density-Filter.aspx



Free worldwide shipping to every country in the world.

Click here: http://breakthrough.photography/product/x3-neutral-density/

Graham


----------



## d (Jul 10, 2016)

Do a search in the forums here for discussions on breakthrough filters. A couple of us (myself included), have had quite negative experiences dealing with Graham Clark from Breakthrough.

I'm still waiting for a postage refund Graham promised me last year, incurred for returning faulty filters to him from Australia to the USA. I received three faulty ND filters in total. As my last couple of emails to him requesting the promised refund have gone unanswered, I'm happy to remind him of that fact through public forums.

What about it, Graham - are you ever going to refund me for the postage like you promised?


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 10, 2016)

bitm2007 said:


> After reading the 10 filter reviews in the link below, I am interested in purchasing the "Breakthrough Photography X4 10-Stop ND Filter". Does anybody stock Breakthrough in the UK, or do I need to purchase from the US ?
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/10-Stop-Neutral-Density-Filter.aspx



Breakthrough has piss poor service. I would look elsewhere.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 10, 2016)

d said:


> Do a search in the forums here for discussions on breakthrough filters. A couple of us (myself included), have had quite negative experiences dealing with Graham Clark from Breakthrough.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a postage refund Graham promised me last year, incurred for returning faulty filters to him from Australia to the USA. I received three faulty ND filters in total. As my last couple of emails to him requesting the promised refund have gone unanswered, I'm happy to remind him of that fact through public forums.
> 
> What about it, Graham - are you ever going to refund me for the postage like you promised?



You are lucky. I got rude, disrespectful, arrogant emails from him calling me among other things, a "troll". I wouldn't buy from him if he made the best product on earth. Does this make me a troll now because I shared this?

sek


----------



## bitm2007 (Jul 10, 2016)

> Breakthrough has piss poor service. I would look elsewhere.



After much deliberation I ignored Bryan's review on the-digital-picture, and purchased the Hoya ProND 1000. Initial impressions are good, with no sign of the ghosting mentioned by Bryan in his review, when used on my Canon 5D mk2 with any of my L lenses. I'm guessing that Bryan's results were being effected by the eye piece not being shielded, something I've been doing as a matter of course since experiencing light leakage issues, when using the Lee Big Stopper.


----------

